# where to buy bettas?



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

OK, so I am once again beta-less. I'm trying to decide where to buy a betta. The obvious answer is a pet store because it's the easiest way to see a fish and get it right away. But I wonder how well they're taken care of. I worry that shipping a fish might be hard on it, but then again probably most of the fish in fish stores have already gone through shipping too. Are there breeders in the US? Seems that when I look on eBay at least, most of the fish have been imported from Thailand. Wow! 

Just in case, I'm in the SF Bay Area. Anyone know a local betta source that you recommend and are comfortable with in terms of how the fish are treated?

Thanks!


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

i got mine from bettas and art. they have an insta gram. high quility they breed but they also import.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've bought them from Loc Nguyen on FaceBook. He's in Sacramento. If you look at my journal you can see my recent purchases from Loc.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/150...576999&notif_t=like&notif_id=1491268071939616

and Martias Pham who is in Texas.

https://www.facebook.com/search/str/martias+pham/keywords_top


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks! I just sent them both friend requests on FB. Hey, I just figured out that Russell is the handsome gent in the photo, and you're Linda! Apologies for all those messages in which I called you Russell. Hopefully they were good for a chuckle.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

What about veiltails? Does anyone know someone good who sells them? My second betta, who unfortunately got trapped in his tank decoration and died, was a deep orange veiltail, and the way it flowed, it just looked like flames. I was utterly captivated by him. My other two bettas were very pretty, one crowntail, one veiltail, both blue. I was quite attached to them both, and I think they were both happy based on how many bubble nests they made. But the flame veiltail - wow, he stole my heart right away. Of course each fish is different, but I wouldn't mind getting another one that is similar, or at least seeing the options.

Thanks!


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes I agree.. Veil tails are amazing to just watch swim around.. Their fins are hypnotizing! 😂😂.. Mine is red.. While my other crown tail and half moon are beautiful in coloring.. The don't swim as beautifully as the veil tail.. Lol

Im in Canada and got my fish from PetSmart.. I don't know if that's much help.. 😊

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@loopyviolet; I can keep an eye out at my PetCo. They often get very nice colors. I got my Dalmatian DT and Orange Marble DT there. If I see an orange one I'll snatch him up and send you a pic; if you want him, I'll ship him to you.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Good morning! Thanks for the offer. There actually are pretty many petstores around here that have bettas that look very nice. I am just hoping to buy from someone other than a big chain store. I am leaning toward another veiltail - not as fancy, but I love the way they move.  We'll see.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

There's a seller on eBay named Arielbetta who's less than 10 miles from me. She gets shipments of fish every other week. She doesn't have any VTs now but does get them, and she said that she does allow local people to pick up their fish. So she's going to let me know when the next shipment comes in, and maybe one of those will strike my fancy. I would really prefer to buy from an individual but also would like to see the fish before I commit, so that works. Actually, looking at her listings and the videos at the bottom, I realize that I like the halfmoons too, though I still am leaning toward a VT.  Here's an example fish that she has right now: Live Betta Fish Male Fancy Beautiful Dragon JADE GEMSTONE Halfmoon HM #P20 | eBay He's pretty cool looking! She's got tons of positive feedback, something I always check when buying from ebay.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I hate to taunt you, but...

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1491404399 - ++++++ Orange Dot VT Male # 605 ++++++ - Ends: Wed Apr 5 2017 - 09:59:59 AM CDT

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1491825006 - +++Pink orange-VT-Male+++ - Ends: Mon Apr 10 2017 - 06:50:06 AM CDT

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1491825007 - +++Orange-VT-Male+++ - Ends: Mon Apr 10 2017 - 06:50:07 AM CDT

... Also,

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1491400211 - +++Orange chi-VT-Male(1)+++ - Ends: Wed Apr 5 2017 - 08:50:11 AM CDT

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1491400210 - +++Red Butterfly-VT-Male+++ - Ends: Wed Apr 5 2017 - 08:50:10 AM CDT

And finally....

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1491394208 - HM Orange point - Ends: Wed Apr 5 2017 - 07:10:08 AM CDT

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1491488405 - ++++ Nice Galaxy Yellow Koi HM male ++++(HM90) - Ends: Thu Apr 6 2017 - 09:20:05 AM CDT


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, there are some beauties there! Thanks! I especially like the third and fourth ones. I don't know if I'm ready to take the plunge and order from Thailand though. I realize that good chance any fish I buy is from Thailand - I have no objection to that. I just don't think I feel like dealing with the importing myself!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL. I had to, sorry.  Good luck finding the perfect boy!


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

No worries! I enjoyed seeing the photos.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IMO, it is better to buy from someone who has already imported the Betta. I'd check with the woman who is close to you.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Actually there's a second eBay betta seller also in San Mateo, how funny! He (or she) has this veiltail: Live Fish Betta BIG Male Fancy AWESOME Super Purple Marble Veiltail VT #289 | eBay. Check it out! I think it looks like a really pretty fish, but I only have room for one, so I think I want to go for one with a little more color. I'm considering this one though. I have emailed this person to see about picking up the fish in person though. That video confirms what I was thinking - the halfmoons sure are pretty too, and the double tails, but I really love the VTs the best, the way their tails go swish.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Notice the video at the bottom of the page here: Live Fish Betta BIG Male Fancy AWESOME Super Purple Marble Veiltail VT #289 | eBay


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

WOW!! He's soooo beautiful!! I love the way his fins look!!:-D


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Yep. Swoosh, swoosh ... I found the person on facebook and emailed the person there too. The more I look at that one, the more I like it. Funny how that happens. That happened to me with the orange one too - I never expected to come home with an orange fish, but ... LOL


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, bummer! That beautiful VT is actually about 400 miles away because the seller has all his fish temporarily at his sister's house far away while he does some home renovations. Since I really wanted to pick up the fish, I guess I'll table that one temporarily. Hmmm, still thinking about it.


----------



## Flashfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Hmmm, 400 miles away after listing a fish for sale..Be careful.
Good Luck!!


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes, agreed. Well, he has 99.8% positive feedback for 1092 sales, so that's pretty good. He's in northern California, and right now all of his fish are with his sister down in the LA area. It's just that I'd rather pick up the fish myself. There's another seller who really is less than 10 miles away. She gets shipments every two weeks and will let me know when the next one is in. In the meantime, I am rather attracted to this halfmoon that she has: Live Betta Fish Male Fancy Dragon MARBLE BLUE SIGNATURE Big One Halfmoon HM #P17 | eBay This white one too: Live Betta Fish Male Solid Color SPLASHED WHITE Halfmoon HM Betta #P28 | eBay And those are both from the local seller, so no shipping. Hmmm, that reminds me - I'm going to post something in a different forum about whether different colors are different in terms of difficulty of care.

Just for fun - this one is pretty, but I don't think I could ever stop thinking of pink petticoats if I got him: Live Betta Fish Male Gorgeous Solid Color PINK GOLD Rosetail HM Betta #P21 | eBay LOL


----------

